# Crise alimentar



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2012 às 09:44)

*Ameaça de nova crise alimentar mundial no horizonte*


> O receio de que esteja iminente uma repetição da crise alimentar de 2007-2008 está a crescer a nível global. No mês passado, os preços dos alimentos aumentaram seis por cento nos mercados mundiais e os importadores estão a adquirir sofregamente a colheita de cereais dos Estados Unidos o maior exportador mundial deste tipo de produtos. Uma das principais razões está no facto de a produção dos EUA ter encolhido este ano, drasticamente, devido à seca, fazendo os preços do milho atingir novos recordes.
> 
> Um relatório governamental divulgado esta sexta-feira revela que um sexto da colheita de milho dos Estados Unidos ficou destruída em apenas um mês devido à pior seca dos últimos cinquenta anos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2012 às 10:59)

Boas, com a crise e preços a aumentar constantemente aconselho a quem puder e quiser arranjar um _hobby_ a dedicar-se a cultivar uma pequena horta com couves, alface, tomate, por exemplo não é necessário ser agricultor para se conseguir colher estes legumes


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Ago 2012 às 11:20)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, com a crise e preços a aumentar constantemente aconselho a quem puder e quiser arranjar um _hobby_ a dedicar-se a cultivar uma pequena horta com couves, alface, tomate, por exemplo não é necessário ser agricultor para se conseguir colher estes legumes



Tambem tenho horta, +-100m2s, com muitas arvores de fruto, todos os anos é cultivada, de certa forma é compensador
Mas não pense o pessoal que é só semear e no dia a seguir ir colher


----------



## Mjhb (28 Ago 2012 às 10:22)

Por cá, o quintal produz o ano todo, sejam limões, pêssegos, morangos, framboesas, mirtilos, alperces, ameixas, kiwis, laranjas, maçãs, peras, etc. 
A nível hortícola, nunca se comprou batata, cebola, alho, tomate e couves.

Este ano vou-me aventurar com alfaces, coentros, e tudo mais. O espaço é muito e o terreno é bom. O tempo é que não é muito e o trabalho é grande, mas compensa...


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2012 às 21:42)

E onde é que para o mercado de futuros onde estão milhares de milhões de dólares que fugiram da bolha do imobiliário?


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2012 às 22:17)

Vale a pena ler e reflectir sobre tudo o que se diz nesta notícia, sobre o Reino Unido.




> *Thanks to the weather ‘wonky’ fruit and veg is back
> *Misshapen pears, ugly apples and tiny onions will be sold in British supermarkets for the first time in years after the dismal summer weather ruined harvests.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (10 Set 2012 às 22:50)

Vince disse:


> Vale a pena ler e reflectir sobre tudo o que se diz nesta notícia, sobre o Reino Unido.



A produção fruticola na inglaterra, caiu em quantidade e qualidade, devido a um verão fora do normal por lá. Referem que os clientes, confiam no sabor dos produtos e vão continuar a comprar as frutas que os mercados ingleses colocarem à venda, apesar de apresentarem um aspecto menos standard (calibre inferior, cor irregular, defeitos). 

Não sei se o artigo reflete a realidade, ou se reflete uma intenção de marketing em defesa dos produtos nacionais.. 

O que sei é que os clientes, perante um preço igual preferem sempre as frutas de melhor aspecto (características chave  "brick"), ou aquelas que tenham uma origem em que confiem. 

Não posso deixar de pensar que o azar de uns é a oportunidade de outros, pelo que se Portugal fosse mais que autosuficiente em termos de produção de fruta, teria aqui a oportunidade de exportar melhores produtos para inglaterra!


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2012 às 22:53)

Paulo, tu não achas estranho nas grandes superfícies só aparecer fruta/legumes, etc,  normalizada e bonitinha ? Para onde vai a restante ? Eu vejo-o muitas vezes, mas por vezes até a ser vendida em circuitos paralelos, de rua, em venda meio ilegal.


----------



## amando96 (10 Set 2012 às 22:56)

Reparo que a fruta este ano não tem valido nada, bananas ainda verdes já cheias de nódoas, peras e maçãs sem qualquer sumo...


----------



## David sf (10 Set 2012 às 23:06)

Vince disse:


> Paulo, tu não achas estranho nas grandes superfícies só aparecer fruta/legumes, etc,  normalizada e bonitinha ? Para onde vai a restante ? Eu vejo-o muitas vezes, mas por vezes até a ser vendida em circuitos paralelos, de rua, em venda meio ilegal.



Uma grande parte deve ir para fazer sumos, até as grandes superfícies já vendem sumos naturais, que devem ser feitos a partir de fruta tocada. Provavelmente aquelas sopas que se compram da Knorr, serão feitas a partir de vegetais mais "feios".

Claro, que uma grande parte vai para a economia paralela, mas acho que ultimamente as grandes superfícies e algumas empresas têm sabido dar um fim mais proveitoso à fruta que não tem os padrões exigidos para ser exposta.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Set 2012 às 23:13)

Nunca tinha pensado nisso.. Enfim, tudo é possível, hoje em dia! Roubo, corrupção, fuga aos impostos, mercado paralelo.. Já acredito em tudo! 

Se os funcionários classificarem lotes de fruta e legumes como perdas, depois não sei o que acontece (dantes ia para o lixo, mas os pobres iam lá recuperar), e hoje em dia já não têm acesso aos contentores de produtos rejeitados. 

Como mini-produtor de cereja para cooperativa, sei mais ou menos como funciona. Só aceitam fruta com um calibre superior a X, preferem embalagens maiores (apesar de contra-indicado, dado ser uma fruta sensível ao peso), em especial para colocar a granel onde toda a gente mexe com os dedos e mãos. Assim a fruta conserva-se muito menos, assim como o seu aspecto deteora-se rápido. Mas é assim que eles querem! E caso o lote seja rejeitado volta tudo para trás, e através da identificação do lote identifica-se o produtor (que não irá receber nada).


----------



## Paulo H (10 Set 2012 às 23:18)

David sf disse:


> Uma grande parte deve ir para fazer sumos, até as grandes superfícies já vendem sumos naturais, que devem ser feitos a partir de fruta tocada. Provavelmente aquelas sopas que se compram da Knorr, serão feitas a partir de vegetais mais "feios".
> 
> Claro, que uma grande parte vai para a economia paralela, mas acho que ultimamente as grandes superfícies e algumas empresas têm sabido dar um fim mais proveitoso à fruta que não tem os padrões exigidos para ser exposta.



Este ano vendeu-se muito pouca cereja para indústria (cereja de calibre inferior, ou rejeitada sem pé ou pedunculo).

Um importante grupo conhecido, preferiu até ir buscar cereja à Polónia, para destino indústria (conservas, compotas, sumos, concentrados). O incrível mesmo é que o preço de transporte é mais caro que a própria fruta, e ainda assim preferiram importa-la!

Nota: oferta nacional havia, mas ainda assim preferiram importa-la, apesar do marketing nacional que fazem!


----------

